# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist- Optometrist needed near Elkhart, IN

## SBeveridge

Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part or full-time opportunity with aprivate practice in the Elkhart, INarea.  Bilingual in Spanish preferred but not required.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*

Open to part or full timeExcellent earning potential with 150K guarantee plus bonusFull benefits package including 401K, PTO, health insurance, etc.$10K sign on bonus$20K bonus for bilingual in Spanish
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*

Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state ofINExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

